# Aqueon Evolve8 or Fluval Ebi?



## ShawneeRiver (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi guys. The title says it all. I'd like to swap out my Edge for either the Evolve or Ebi. I HATE trying to reach into the Edge, and I prefer the look of the other tanks. 

I run my Edge with stock lighting and have it heavily planted with crypts, java fern, anubias, hornwort and pennywort. It's home to a betta, 6 neon tetras and some cherry shrimp. I want to stay low tech.

I'm leaning to the Evolve. Does anyone have opinions on which setup is better?

Thanks! :bounce:


----------



## RichieE46 (Nov 21, 2011)

Never tried the aqueon evolve. I personally do not like built in filters on any tank

I have the fluval ebi but I didn't use the internal filter either. 

I like the fluval ebi better purely because I want to run a canister filter without losing any space in the tank (like the aqueon evolve)

So it all depends on how you plan on setting up the tank


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

If the ebi is glass then i vote glass.


----------



## ShawneeRiver (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks. I hadn't thought of that at all. I think the Evolve has a hidden hob filter, like the Edge. If so, I'm fine with that.


----------



## ShawneeRiver (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, the Ebi is glass and the Evolve is acrylic. I generally prefer acrylic.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

The acrylic is really thick and nice on the evolve, it also has the built in sump, so far i like it.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I have an Evolve 8. The filter is in back, more nano-cube esque then like the HOB of the Edge. Really, it's basically just a 2 chambered sump. There are overflows on the left back wall, which lead to a chamber thats about 2 inches thick, half the width of the aquarium, and I think almost the entire depth. Standard Aqueon filter cartridges can be stuck in there, though mine is filled with pieces of sponge and filter floss. Then it overflows into compartment number two, which holds a small powerhead and has space for a heater. There's probably enough space to figure out how to pump co2 into there too, but as I stick to low light, I've never tried. The powerhead is adjustable and fairly quiet. I can sometimes hear it slightly in a silent room. It pumps up a tube to an output on the top right hand side of the aquarium. The output angle is adjustable. You do lose the last 2 inches of the tank to the filter, but it's still 9 inches deep, 12 inches wide, and 11.5 inches tall. Not to mention you get to keep the water volume from the back two inches. Personally, I don't really mind the footprint. 

The standard lighting should be plenty sufficient for what you plan on keeping. I have bolbitus, moss, crypts, anubias, and a very tiny java fern in mine now and everything is growing in nicely. You'll probably want to put a sponge behind the overflow for your shrimp. I have and thus far it's kept them out of the filter compartments in back. I have a berried tiger in there now, give me another month and I'll let you know if it's still working. 

Overall though, I'm happy with my choice. It has a nice clean look, the plants and shrimp are doing well, and the LED is visually pleasing.


----------



## ShawneeRiver (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. Pooky, that all sounds great. I hope mine looks half as good as yours.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Aww, thanks! If you have any other questions, feel free to ask. I'd be happy to help where ever I can.


----------



## Petrie (Dec 30, 2011)

I really like the idea of the evolve but personally I couldn't own an acrylic tank, I'd hate myself if I scratched it.

I have the flora and really enjoy it. (ebi is same as flora but without co2 and different substrate)

Keep in mind the flora didn't come with enough substrate plus the filter makes the tank look cluttered. The background is cool though.

I've upgraded mine to two lights and it's to much without co2. I'm gonna get a canister and lilly pipes to clean up the tank a bit. The fluval heater works great, I got the generic version from petsmart in my flora and my edge and love them.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Thus far I haven't found the Evolve to be as soft of acrylic as most of the smaller aquariums out there. I've banged it around pretty good and moved it twice now and it's still scratch free. I'm actually fairly impressed with its quality for the price.


----------



## ShawneeRiver (Aug 31, 2011)

@Petrie, I have a 36 gallon SeaClear acrylic tank. My son, then 4, scratched it very badly. It was so upsetting. But I buffed it, and it looks OK now -- not perfect, but you would never know how bad it was. He manged to get the front and both sides. 

I still like acrylic, but no more MagFloats EVER, and I wipe it only with a cotton cloth.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i use a microfiber cloth to clean mine. IF you are looking at the evolve, i recommend getting the 8 gallon. i have two 4 gallons and always find myself wanting more space for the inhabitants and plants.


----------



## inareverie85 (Jul 26, 2008)

As an evolve owner, I can tell you that I really like it.

I've had both the 4 and 8 gallon versions, but I prefer the 8 gallon, really. Both models actually use the same pump, and even on the lowest setting, I find the flow too strong in the 4 gallon. It's more agreeable to my betta in the 8. (Just be sure you turn that thing down.) I like the sump mainly because I don't like having all sorts of things dangling in the back of the tank. My 4 gallon is currently not being used until I can find a more gentle pump. After that, perhaps, I'll get myself another betta.

Secondly, I think the LED on the 8 will get you less algae than the light that comes with your other option. I have personally upgraded my lights since I am growing high-light plants in mine, but the stock LED suited me just fine when I had anubias and java fern in there. Now when I get my 4 back up and operating I'll probably put the 8's LED fixture on it and see what I can grow with that. 

As many have said though, just be careful when you're handling acrylic.


----------

